# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  قشر البطيخ

## احلى توته

اكدت نتائج دراسة طبية ان قشر البطيخ يتسم بفعالية كبيرة في علاج خمسة امراض 
هي 
1-ارتفاع الدم 2-التهاب الكلى 3- احتباس البول 4- الاستسقاء (مرض تضخم لانسجة )ولامساك المزمن 
وحسب الدراسه التي اعدها معهد الطب الحيوي ونشرتها مجلة صينية 
فقد تم استخلاص تلك النتيجة بعد ابحاث وتجارب اجريت على مدار ثلاثة اعوام وشملت نحو تسعة ملايين مريض من المقاطعات الصينية الاحدى والثلاثين 
وتنصح الدراسه مرض ارتفاع ضغط الدم بتجفيف قشر البطيخ ثم طحنه حتى يتحول الى مسحوق يؤخد منه عشرين جراما ويقلب جيدا في الماء حتى يصل الى درجة الغليان ثم يحتسيه المريض يوميا لمدة لا تقل عن شهر دون توقف 

اما مرض التهاب الكلى فتنصحهم الدراسة بتقطيع قشر البطيخ قطعا صغيرة جدا ووضعها في الماء وتقليبها على النار حتى تتحول الى عجينة تحفظ في وعاء زجاجي محكم الاغلاق ويتناول منه المريض ملعقه واحده على الريق لمدة لاتقل عن ثلاثة اسابيع 


وبالنسبه لمرض لاحتباس البول ولاستسقا ء ولامساك فعليهم تقطيع قشر البطيخ قطعا صغيرة ووضعها في الماء مع اضافة شرائح رقيقة من البندورة او بياض بيضة واحدة بعد فصله عن الصفار واثناء ذلك يتم تقليبه على النار مدة خمس دقائق ثم يشرب باردا يوميا لمدة 15اسابيع 


تحيـــــــــــاتي
احلى توته


منقوووووووووووول

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يعطيك الف عافيييهـ

----------


## احلى توته

الله يعافيك ،،
تسلمي ع المرور

----------


## ورده محمديه

_فوائد ولا احلى_
_يسلمووووووووووا_
_بنتظار القادم_ 
_تحياتي الحارهـ_

----------


## احلى توته

ربي يسلمك
تسلمي ع المرور العطر
لا تحرمينا هالطله
تحياآآتو
تووته

----------


## ملكة سبأ

لاترمي قشرالبطيخ 


سبحان الله كل يوم يكتشف علاج من ارخص مواد كنا نرميها ..........

وهذه حقيقة نشرت في جريدة عكاظ جربها تجد الفائدة او انشرها 

ربما تساعد في شفاء ناس يعانون من هذه الامراض العصرية 

نشرت جريدة عكاظ هذا الخبر وأستوقفني صراحة وبشدة

وحبيت أنقله لكم لفائدة الجميع
أ
ظهرت دراسة طبية حديثة أن القشر يساهم في



علاج خمسة أمراض في هذا العصر وهي :

ارتفاع ضغط الدم المزمن 

والتهاب الكلى 

واحتباس البول 

والامساك المزمن 

والاستسقاء 

ودعت هذه الدراسة المرضى إلى تجفيف قشر البطيخ وطحنه 

ليتحول إلى مسحوق ويتم أخذ20 جم يوميا ويغلى في الماء ليحتسيه المريض

يوميا لمدة لاتقل عن الشهر دون توقف لضمان الوصول 

إلى زوال مرض ارتفاع ضغط الدم بصورة تامة, 

أما الأمراض الأربعة الأخرى فنصحت الدراسة التي أعدها معهد الطب الحيوي

ونشرتها مجلة الأبحاث الطبية الأردنية ... وذلك بتقطيع القشر لأربعة قطع صغيرة

وغليها مع الماء حتى تتحول إلى عجينة لزجة تحفظ في

وعاء زجاجي محكم الإغلاق ويتناول المريض ملعقة يوميا على الريق

لمدة شهر ويتم بعدها 


الشفاء بإذن الله تعالى .....

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*سبحان الله لي كل شيء حكمة فهو لا يخلق شيء عبث*

*يسلموااااااااااااااا على الموضوع أختي ملكة سبأ*

----------


## حلاالكون

يسلمووووووووووووووو ع الطررررررح الهادف
لاعدمنا مواضيعك ياالغلاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ *_^

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اخوي ابو علي  اختي حلا الكون .
كل الشكر والتقدير لحضوركم الكريم

----------


## زهور الامل

*ملوكتنا الغاليه*
*سبحان الله*
* لكل شي دواء,*
*ان شاء الله ستفيدوا المرضى منه*
*تسلم يمناك  غلاتووو*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*تسلم الايادي على الموضوع المفيد*


*واعتذر لدمج المشاركتان لتكررهما* 


*يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## دموع الماضي

يسلمـوو يالغلا على المعلومات المفيـدة..
سلمت الأيدي..
دمتي في حفظ المولى..

تقبلي مروري..

----------

